# How does it last?



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

Just curious as to the average length of intercourse. Not foreplay and all of that, just intercourse alone. And try to think of the average. Leave out the quickies, and the really long times. Your average incounter. And be honest, voting is private, so no one will know!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

should this not be how long would you like it to last lol


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

my wife is very orgasmic...I am lucky to get 10 min it she has usually climaxed a few times by then.

To long she gets mad because she dries out and hurts. 

So for us the 10-15 min range is perfect.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

Exactly. Don't give yourself too much credit... I have a feeling the ladies will be honest, but the men might add a little extra on there. 

And just because you went 45 minutes one time when you where really drunk, doesn't mean you click the last option. What is your AVERAGE, NORMAL performance time?


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

If its not a "quickie" on purpose, 10-15 minutes.


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

5-10 minutes for us. She usually orgasms very quickly and is not into long sex. If it starts to go on too long (i.e. 10 minutes for her) she usually tells me to finish up. I wish it would go on longer though!


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

I prefer 60 to 90 minutes. (just kidding) in 10 minutes the wife has already had 2 orgasms, in 15 min she's at three and i've brought her to 4 several times.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Need more detail as to your specifications, GA.... 

Is this from the moment the glans touches the labia, once the glans is inside and has had ONE stroke; until the moment of ejaculation of one party or both? Does it count if she only orgasms and doesn't ejaculate, or they both orgasm AND ejaculate? 

The devil is in the details, GPR...


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

10-15mins would be the perfect range for my H and I altho, we have been under the 5min mark.. he almost always gets off befor i do..so the 10-15min mark is the right range for us. Altho I wouldnt mind it a lil longer..


----------



## TheLuckiest08 (Jun 2, 2008)

We are about 20-30 mins for intercourse, and about 30-45 mins of foreplay beforehand (my husband is actually more into foreplay than I am!)


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Depends on if it is Saturday afternoon during the thunderstorm; Wednesday night after margaritas with Mexican food; or a quicky before the kids are due back from the game....


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

Its my opinion that for most people it (IT being actual thrusting intercourse) doesnt last as long as they say or think it does.  
The scientific programs on human sexuality seem to agree, citing the average time for humans at about 5 minutes. Regardless, around 10 seems to work for the W and I. Foreplay on the other hand, or oral pleasure etc, that can last as long as one would like.


----------



## TheLuckiest08 (Jun 2, 2008)

hitched4ever said:


> Its my opinion that for most people it (IT being actual thrusting intercourse) doesnt last as long as they say or think it does.
> The scientific programs on human sexuality seem to agree, citing the average time for humans at about 5 minutes. Regardless, around 10 seems to work for the W and I. Foreplay on the other hand, or oral pleasure etc, that can last as long as one would like.


Ours is _definitely_ longer than 10 mins! (I'm hearing "five minute man" running through my head now...) I feel bad for those 5 minute folks....


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

TheLuckiest08 said:


> I feel bad for those 5 minute folks....


My W can have 3-8 orgasms within 5 minutes. I wouldnt feel too bad for her. LOL 
The main thing is that it lasts long enough to make you both happy.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Wait, I thought the goal was to stay on the full 8 seconds?:scratchhead:

Or am I getting it confused with something else?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

i dont get how you all know how long it takes. i have never actually looked at a clock. i have no idea.


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

Blanca said:


> i dont get how you all know how long it takes. i have never actually looked at a clock. i have no idea.


Great answer!!


----------



## Gomez (Jun 5, 2009)

I do look at a clock, because I am usually thinking "If I went to bed now I'd get xxx hours of sleep befor the alarm goes off for work."

I last forever, its insane. We dont do foreplay, our foreplay is oral sex. 30 min of real thrusting would be a quicky for me and a relief for my wife. She doesn't go dry since the first 2 or 3 times, but we go thru Ky pretty steady. I remember one time we did it all the way thru her computer "doin it" playlist. She loves it when she gets to climax and then I thrust harder and she gets even better climaxes. I have heard it called a rolling orgasim. She likes it rougher than I do and I can only take so much hard pounding befor I get a cramp or feel a bruise on my hips. I dont stop tho we just slow down while we catch our breath and then go hard again.

I used to think about baseball douring sex to try to make it last longer, but now I just enjoy the feeling of the act and dont want it to be over. My wife has told me she has fulfilled every kind of "better climax" goal she ever had and the only thing she has left is to litteraly faint from extream climax.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

It lasts as long as she wants it to. If she reaches down and starts to play I'm done pretty fast after that. Before kids we'd go for hours now its where do we fit this in. Ah the good old days.....


----------



## gabejoel (Jul 8, 2009)

We go for quite a while...he loves to take it slow and fully enjoy me and what we are doing...so it is usually about 20 minutes.It is great and quite the tease.


----------



## CaliRN (Jan 2, 2010)

had great sex last night , so im happy to talk about it lol, she came multiple times within the 1st hr, i lasted about about 50min, and the second time was about 30mins, stopping a few seconds before cumming and waiting 1min or 2mins helps me stay in control and last longer. Quickies for us are usually 10-15mins


----------



## Dryden (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd say on average between 5-10 mins. I don't generally clock myself though . If it's bee a while since we've had sex then it's definitely under the 5 minute mark.


----------



## dumped4another (Dec 16, 2009)

30 mins??!! 50 mins??!! Geez, no wonder my wife left me.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

My wife is on anti depressants and was either taking a really long to orgasm, or she just couldn't get there. I had gotten used to the 10 minutes it took with our normal day to day sex. It took some adjustments but we are going a bit longer now. Not that I am complaining about that!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

CaliRN said:


> i lasted about about 50min,


Does that include a nap???


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Good question as I am finding at the moment because I am having sex most days that he is lasting longer than if we have it say once a week, so it really does vary given cicumstances I think.


HALARIOUS... as I read the first line "I am finding at the moment", 
I READ "I am finding OUT at the moment". I need to read slower.

I'm thinking MAN thats dedication to the cause...is she timing it..."NOW"?!?
hahahaah

My answer ..Guessing 20-30 is the average.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

One of the positive notes about aging (AARP Member here) and sex is the time required for the male to climax typically extends with age. It certainly has with me. My wife and I are all over the place as far as the amount of time goes but the quality is good no matter the duration. What hasn't changed over the years is that my recovery time is as minimal as ever. Sometimes she refers to this as a blessing, sometimes a curse depending on whether or not she is interested in a double header.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

For me at least, once it gets to be about 10 minutes, im ready to push him off me 

Thats because we spend alot of time in the foreplay. I love that part, and I think sometimes he wants to get to the act before me. Im happy if we do the whole foreplay thing for a good 20-30 minutes, and then finish with the sex and climax. 

I find that leading up to it and building the tension is almost as good as the orgasim..... but i am a woman, froms a guys point of view, I would suspect its quite different.,,.


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

Not the last time, but the time before that I timed it because the tv was on and I could see the clock.

It lasted all of 6 minutes. I was perfectly okay with that because the kids were banging at the door. 

Usually I think we go for about 10-20 minutes including foreplay.


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

I used to go long enough, now, not nearly long enough. 

If she can understand that when I cum, Im NOT done, I can stay hard and can please her, she will cum. 
But lately its like she is let down that I cum too soon which makes the problem worse... 

not sure how to fix it, im sure it is mental... very frustrating...


----------



## Bequia2010 (Jan 1, 2010)

If you are speaking of stricktly intercourse, I am amazed some men can go 5, 10, 15 Min., according to your poll. My H goes maybe 5 sec. from time of entering to ejaculation. Foreplay maybe 10 min. very disappointing to me.


----------



## CaliRN (Jan 2, 2010)

Bequia have u tried any excersises with him, they helped me, start of by giving him a hand job and stopping right before he cum so he could gain control then when he masters that u could to bj's then sex
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

It is not uncommon for men to last longer the second time around. You might see if you can't do something else for a while and then go for insertion on his second erection. (_The Joy of Sex_ says something like "fellatio is unequalled at raising the dead", which has been true in my case.


----------



## laredo (Jan 23, 2010)

Without any booze, pills ect. less than five minutes. The position can effect this because of, more, or less friction.


----------



## bacala787 (Feb 7, 2010)

5 - 10


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Without foreplay 20-30min.

Speaking of multiple orgasms, how do those happen? Doesn't the area get like sensitive after just 1?


----------



## cowboyfan (Nov 15, 2009)

cherrypie18 said:


> Without foreplay 20-30min.
> 
> Speaking of multiple orgasms, how do those happen? Doesn't the area get like sensitive after just 1?


I know alcohol has an interesting impact on my wife in that area, it's fairly easy for her to go multiple times when buzzed (which isn't often as niether of us drink much at all)...but she definitely needs some time in between. For me drinking GREATLY extends our intercourse, I've gone well over an hour trying to climax (probably helping her multiples too!).

Normally, though, I'd say 1/2 an hour of foreplay tops (she kinda likes to get right to it), and depending on the position(s) we're in 5-10 minutes of actual intercourse.


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

ahhh...just remembering the days when 'any time', 'any place' was the norm...


----------



## Petra80 (Apr 10, 2012)

10 minutes to 15 minutes


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

10 to 15 minutes here too. Sometimes less. I wish it was longer.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

5-15 minutes, depending on how much stamina my wife has that time.


----------



## L.M.COYL (Nov 16, 2010)

Ah, while I could be getting it more frequently, when we have coitus we make it last not simply to make it longer but because it just evolves that way. I think aiming for a time is silly; both (or as many as you need) participants need to be fulfilled. How long does that take? As long as it takes!
Now, for me it is a question of enjoying it and getting my kicks as long as possible. For my wife, however, it is merely a matter of getting into her rhythm and then gradually getting to her big O. I never watch the clock but have noted that it is usually longer than I would have guessed and we are usually totally blown (I run just under a marathon per week so I'm not some obese bubble butt who gets tired after 15 mins). 

I also pride my sense of control which also allows my lady to ALWAYS come first. Ahem . . .I guess I'm just an old fashioned gentleman at, and below the, heart.


----------

